
How AI is being used in journalism - mromaine
https://gengo.ai/articles/10-ways-ai-is-being-used-in-journalism/
======
dang
Sockpuppet accounts and votes are forbidden here and will get the offending
accounts and sites banned. So please don't do that!

~~~
charlymw
Sorry about that, we're a couple of co-workers and thought we'd show some
support for our content writer thinking it wouldn't make a difference at our
small scale. Will not upvote in the future!:)

